# Steph Curry Gets Schooled by Mark Jackson



## kbdullah

:laugh:


----------



## Marcus13

Cool video. I'll be at the game tonight - can't wait!


----------



## kimmie_now

jackson still got it!


----------



## jessie

curry is such a cutie


----------

